
Whited00r: iOS Community Custom Firmware - krrrh
http://www.whited00r.com/
======
gergles
> "Push Fixer is a premium service. The generation of unique sets for push
> notification is power and time consuming. The price for a set is really
> cheap and it allow us to continue offering this service."

what. This firmware breaks your existing push support then demands a fee ($1,
but still.) to restore it because, literally, "generating certs is hard".
Really?

~~~
goatforce5
Imagine that instead of the code being free and the Push Fixer service costing
a dollar that the code costs $1 and the Push Fixer service is included in the
cost.

Feel better?

~~~
sp332
Right, it breaks push "for free".

------
quarterto
This is in fact iOS 3.x skinned to look like iOS 7. This means absolutely
nothing in the App Store is compatible.

~~~
FreakyT
Exactly! I installed this on my original iPhone at one point, and it was a
complete waste of time. Apple's goal is to ensure that old iDevices are 100%
useless by refusing to update them, and this project does absolutely nothing
to rectify that.

~~~
dtech
I'm no fan of Apple, but this is baseless Apple bashing. "Refusing" to update
old devices is certainly reasonable. You cannot continue to support 7 year old
phones when there is so much (hardware) development, it would either make them
unsuitably slow or deprive newer models of features.

iPhone 4 (06-2010) received it's last (?) update in 06-2014, 4 years of
support, other devices have had similar durations of support.

Compare that to Google: Nexus One (01-2010) never received 4.0 (10-2011): less
than 2 years, Nexus S 11-2010 to 10-2012: 2 years, Nexus S 10-2011 to 07-2013:
less than 2 years.

~~~
jwr
Actually, iPhone 4 should never have received iOS 7. The update crippled
people's phones: the software ran so slow, that in some cases I was unable to
answer the call before it timed out! Subsequent updates made the situation
slightly more bearable, but still bad.

I would much rather have Apple flat-out refuse to provide updates for devices
which are unable to handle the new bloated software.

~~~
dubya
The initial release was pretty bad, but subsequent ones are fine. Safari, for
example, is at least as fast as before. More annoying are third party
developers testing only on new hardware. A phone that can run "Infinity Blade"
should not take two minutes to start "Threes".

~~~
Karunamon
Apple can't win here. They don't release the update, and people bash them for
not supporting expensive devices. They release the update, and people bash
them for some kind of forced-planned-obsolescence.

~~~
dubya
They could just let ios 6 continue to be installed on the iPhone 4, or let you
restore from your own back-ups. I think this was actually possible for the
first few weeks of ios 7 release, but then they "unsigned" the older versions.

~~~
Karunamon
There are reasons for their heavy-handed update policy that have nothing to do
with malfeasance. Look at the world distribution of Android OS versions in the
world for a case study in what happens when you don't force people to upgrade.

So I guess they have three options:

* Release upgrade, people complain

* Don't release upgrade, people complain

* Allow any random OS release to be installed, people complain

Every single one of these options have their own pros and cons. Apple seems to
have just selected the first one.

~~~
mikeash
Apple doesn't force people to upgrade. They just don't allow people to _down_
grade.

Android's fractured version numbers have nothing to do with forced upgrades or
any inability to downgrade. They're simply a result of Android upgrades being
the responsibility of individual phone manufacturers, and those manufacturers
having little incentive to ship upgrades.

At this point, I'd wager that iOS would see _better_ uptake of new versions if
they allowed downgrading. As it stands, if you merely _suspect_ that the new
version will make your phone suck, you need to stay with the old version,
because once you upgrade there's no going back. If they let people downgrade,
then you could try the new version with no worries.

~~~
Karunamon
Not directly they don't, but once they stop signing requests for the older
releases, the old OS version dies from attrition as full backups can't be
restored from that rev anymore.

~~~
mikeash
I don't imagine that rate is even remotely significant. Restores (aside from
buying a new phone) are extremely rare from what I see.

~~~
Karunamon
...what would you call constant prompts to upgrade coupled with the inability
to restore backups if you don't, if not coercive?

~~~
mikeash
I said I doubt it's significant. I said nothing about "coercive."

------
zapshu
Although it's pretty cool by itself, they modify and distribute copyrighted
IPSWs (iOS firmware), which is basically illegal.

~~~
abritishguy
Do you see Apple doing something about it? Because I don't.

~~~
hahainternet
This is reckless.

~~~
freehunter
It's reckless to base a business around it or depend on it for production use,
yes. For fun, it's just hacking.

~~~
hahainternet
Which is a federal offence where even just issuing a bunch of GETs can get you
sentenced to years in jail.

~~~
abritishguy
Not that definition of hacking! I mean seriously given the title of this
website I didn't expect that.

------
Yizahi
I'd prefer if somebody would make an iOS7/8 reskin as in iOS6, while retaining
all new functionality. I don't mind flat and clear interfaces, and I like
Windows Phone UI for example, but iOS7 design is not so good. New folders,
dock, newsstand, app icons, some button icons. Some people said that I'll get
used to it, but no - I didn't. Still looks bad for me.

------
josteink
While I admire the hacker spirit behind this, and can definitely respect that
people want working firmwares on perfectly good hardware...

What these people will eventually discover is that, unlike Android, which was
based on open-source from the get-go, they will meet the wall where they will
find issues they simply cannot solve.

They should look into porting Android to iPhones instead.

------
laichzeit0
I can't help but ask, why? I'm using an iPhone 4S and I feel like it's time to
"let it go". I feel the life force ebbing from the battery each day, the
camera quality is starting to feel dated, it's becoming increasingly rare to
find an "old style" Apple charging cable when I'm somewhere else, etc. It's
nothing more than a disposable electronic good to me and trying to fight this
is, ultimately, a losing battle.

~~~
rikf
You can actually get an iPhone 4S replacement battery + tools to change the
battery for less then $10 dollars. Certainly a-lot cheaper than replacing the
whole phone.

Here is one for $9 [http://www.ebay.com/itm/1430mAh-Internal-
Replacement-3-7V-Li...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/1430mAh-Internal-
Replacement-3-7V-Li-ion-Battery-Tools-For-Apple-
iPhone-4S-4GS-/271402497718?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Batteries&hash=item3f30d976b6)

~~~
dzhiurgis
That's what I did.

Also updated it to iOS 8 GM and boy was that a mistake. Everything is slow,
lot's of bugs.

~~~
randomdata
I upgraded to iOS 8 on my 4S and found it to be a nice improvement. I'm not
sure if I'll even upgrade my device during this cycle. It feels like it has
plenty of life left to me.

~~~
Adirael
Same. The betas where buggy and crashy but the GM works OK. I don't notice it
being slower than iOS 7.

------
yalogin
So they spent so much time and effort on making older iOS devices to look like
iOS7? Why? What is the return on investment there? And it only works on
jailbroken devices (I am assuming). So how are they getting their money on
this? I am being really cynical here but the first thing that came to mind is,
are they peddling malware or syphoning off user information under the hood?

~~~
wingerlang
This is a modified iOS you install, so it doesn't "require" a jailbroken
device.

------
5414h
Great work guys , it would be cool if it was for the 3gs too :D

